# [Oracle] Tabellen und Spalten Kommentieren



## Thomas Darimont (9. November 2004)

Hallo!

Ich zeig euch nun mal wie man Kommentare auf Tabellen und Spalten legen kann. 

--Tabelle anlegen
create table tblA (id int)
--Kommentar auf Tabelle A legen.
comment on table tblA is 'Mein Kommentar'
--Kommentar auf Spalte ID von Tabelle tblA legen.
comment on column tblA.id is 'Kommentar für ID'
--Anzeige des Tabellen Kommentars
select comments from user_tab_comments where table_name like upper('tblA')
--Anzeige des Spalten Kommentars
select comments from user_col_comments where table_name like upper('tblA') AND column_name like upper('ID')

Kommentare entfernen kann man mit:
comment on table is '';

also einfach zurück setzen... oder kennt jemaned noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

Gruß Tom


----------

